# Kill the Pig!



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

A good old game of kill the pig!
































Attack!








Hold her down!!








shoot she got lose! darn these lose puppy teeth!
















Don't you mess with me I'm gangsta! I'll take all ya b*tches on!








General! I;m gonna get you SUCKA








come heeere sissssster, i just want to plaaaay!








A new game started, chase the apple
















Anyone else think it's weird the Pig has an apple in the mouth? mmm pork! lol








yeeeehawwww








Single file now please!








Riot and Cree stop to discuss who is going to get pig first, the General takes lead of the pursuit!








It got dropped! where did it go?








Poor Kaos got caught in the mix up!








Oh no now vixen is joining in!








Oh no! the spaz is unleashed!








OH CRAP! who said you could play!
























RUN KAOS!








closing in for the kill!








She lives to play another day!!








An a picture of my quint tree because I want too! lol


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

aww those are awesome pictures!!! I bet SOMEONE is proud of her pups


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

What GREAT photos!!!! Puppy photos are the best!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

now thats game lol i mean a good game.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

man those are some great pics. thank you for sharing. they are growing so fast.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Good pics, all look great, I like the brindle


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

LMAO. Poor Kaos. Hes like " I will bite you all right in the face! Leave me alone!" 

Great pics.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Wow, lisa look at Riots eyes, she is foooooooocused! and pigs eyes all rolled back... OMG I think I have the same picture of her mother... that's dubbed Fat Girl Running by Holly lmao. Those are great pictures and it looks like they're having a blast! and cree...always in the back like "where do we go next george?"


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Looks like the age old game of DOG PILE LOL


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

HAHAHAHHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

great pix! ! ! !! ! ! ! ! :clap: :clap: i love pups, especially pup breath! i know that's werid, but most dog people say the same lmao. nice pix pk, loved it. even tho im an @$$  love ya neways, send more of those anytime!!!! ---shane


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> RUN KAOS!


so is it just me or is riot like going so fast that her head is UNDERNEATH of pig?!?!?!

these pictures are priceless, i love them all.

poor kaos!! awww. love em so much hehehhee they're all getting so big (the pups, not vixen she is totally fit and trim )


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

lol...........just love the pics


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Ok so imagine that in the living room and now you know why they are not allowed in the house all together anymore! My furniture can't take it anymore! lol
They have a blast, it's more like summer camp instead of boot camp! lol


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

> Anyone else think it's weird the Pig has an apple in the mouth? mmm pork! lol


LMAO, nice pics. Pig looks way bigger now.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

AWHHH!!! Theyre getting SO big! Riot too! Its so cute to see em all growing up, and together!!!

Thanks for sharing Lisa!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

performanceknls said:


> Ok so imagine that in the living room and now you know why they are not allowed in the house all together anymore! My furniture can't take it anymore! lol
> They have a blast, it's more like summer camp instead of boot camp! lol


lmfao too funny... yeah i don't have carpet at my house any more...they get to running so fast that they don't go anywhere!


----------



## Trapboi103 (Dec 14, 2008)

those are some super pics of all the dogs playing!!!! Nice looking quint tree!!!


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

Hog hunting, lol. I
It’s crazy. My dog use to jumps the fence into my neighbors back yard (Blue's best friend a Blue Pit named Zeus used to live there) and jumps and rips the apples of the tree, he loves them.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Hog hunting! I love it!


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

nice pics! awh i want the brindle pup sooo bad! what a little cutie pie!


----------

